# Wheel Spacers Specifically for CTD



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wheel _spacers_?


The diesel has a 70.2mm hub bore, and most 5x115s seem to be a 70.3mm bore, so those are a near match, if they're not the same anyway.


----------



## bdwalker43 (Jan 24, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Wheel _spacers_?
> 
> 
> The diesel has a 70.2mm hub bore, and most 5x115s seem to be a 70.3mm bore, so those are a near match, if they're not the same anyway.


So if I just buy normal hubcentric wheel spacers I should be good. 

Do you think that I would have to cut the lugs shorter if I got 20mm spacers?


----------

